# Fender USA "Rattlecan" Strat Jr. (2008)



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

This popped up locally and, well, I'm a sucker for anything with a single P90. Then, combine that single P90 with the bare minimum amount of knobs (2), and I'll be banging on your door screaming, "Take my money."

I had never heard of a Fender USA (Corona, California) "Rattlecan" Stratocaster Jr. before this weekend. Apparently they were a very limited run of guitars Fender did in 2008 for no other purpose than to piss off Gibson? I don't know that for sure, but it seems kind of likely. Add the very Gibson-esque 24.75" neck, wrap tail, and it feels like Fender was just daring Gibson to just try and do something about it. 

As stated above, the guitar has a single P90, a massive pick guard that covers a factory neck route where you could drop in another P90, and a plugged hole where, I assume, you'd put a selector switch if this guitar did have a second pickup. The giant pick guard and the neck route lead me to believe that these bodies are, in fact, simply re-purposed Stratosonic bodies.

This guitar does exactly what you'd expect it to do: rock out in a raw, single P90 sort of way. I'm not sure why a person wouldn't just go with a Les Paul Jr. though. Novelty? I don't think it's a keeper for me and not because of quality, playability or sonic issues; but because there are other guitars that already do all the things this guitar does but with way less visual confusion. With that said, watch for it in the FS/FT section soon  In the meantime, some pictures.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I like different takes on traditional guitars, this looks really interesting. The body wood looks kind of like mahogany.
Very cool.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

GUInessTARS said:


> I like different takes on traditional guitars, this looks really interesting. The body wood looks kind of like mahogany.
> Very cool.


Good eye. It is mahogany.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Reminds me of the Strat-O-Sonic sans neck pup & avec waaaaay more plastic. Like you, I’d rather just have a proper Jr. & Strat.

P.S. LMAO @ Strat singular.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

These came in 2 colours: red and green


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

It’s cool man.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Great idea, I like it a lot. Great for somebody who would prefer to play strats but would get the thump of a Jr or Special. Be nicer if it was 9 lbs


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

...and a big ol' chunky neck.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

That reminds me of a very early ‘60’s Epiphone. Kind of a Wilshire, Crestwood kind of guitar.

I have never seen one of these. If I did, I would have to buy it.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Judging from the plugged switch hole I'm guessing Fender had a lot of Stratosonic DV2 bodies left over and made them into this limited run.

DV1










DV2










I like the Stratosonic pickguard better but I guess they had to cover up the neck pickup hole somehow. They also came in a TV Yellow-ish finish.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Cool idea, love p90's


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I likey!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

They had a green one at the (sadly now closer) Kingston Guitar Shop a few years ago. Didn't have the money at the time, would have bought one otherwise. It was a great guitar! Congrats!


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

Cool.
It's a hardtail Strat.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

65 Mustang into a 58 Super today


----------

